# Freezer Beef for Sale in Central East Ohio



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

It was hard getting processing dates this year and I still have a few quarters of grass fed Angus beef available for November 3rd and December 15th processing dates. The butcher will hang the carcasses for 14 days before cutting. Pickup will be at the USDA inspected butcher in Minerva, Ohio. All they've had is grass, a mineral lick and my wife giving them an occasional banana as a treat. PM me if interested.

Mike


----------



## poppysfarm (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike - pm me please


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

poppysfarm said:


> Mike - pm me please


Sent you a PM.


----------



## midohiogal (Mar 25, 2008)

Can you PM me please?


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I responded to the 2 people that asked me to PM them. Then I never heard from them. Here's an update. I still have a few quarters available from our upcoming Dec 15th processing date. They will be ready for pickup right after New Years. After that we won't have any freezer beef available until next fall. I already have processing dates locked in for late October and November of 2021.


----------

